# Floods = Snakes



## SKYWLKR (Sep 26, 2016)

Timely reminder for everyone... Flood waters arent a playground.

http://www.news.com.au/national/nsw...s/news-story/2b2d160cb68ce3a3de2c5e5e5e4a1a8a


----------



## SKYWLKR (Oct 12, 2016)

For the sake of not starting another thread, and for those whom haven't seen this yet in the news, check this out!

http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2016-10-12/wrestling-snakes-in-dayboro-caught-on-video/7925356


----------

